
Why do folks use Syntax Coloring in code examples in books and presentations? - ingve
http://dimsumthinking.com/Blog/2016/03/03-Colors.html
======
xil3
Is this serious? Obviously, it's to make it easier to read. Reading a wall of
code that's not syntax colored in a textbook is mind numbing.

------
draw_down
Syntax highlighted code is simply easier to read. No need to consider the
matter further, I think.

------
Nadya
I want you to identify all the functions/methods and variables that are up on
the presentation.

Task made simple with syntax highlighting. Task made distracting without as
you'll need to read the code more carefully rather than skim it. That time
taken to actually ready the code is now taking away from your ability to
listen to the presenter.

Getting distracted by the color of strings sounds like an issue with boredom
or ADD.

------
Piskvorrr
"None of this is true while we read a book or watch a conference
presentation." [citation-needed], IMNSHO still true in those contexts. And as
for a highlight - well, there's the, um, _highlight_ functionality (or select,
even).

